# [EVDL] Earth Day at HP in Boise/contact [email protected]



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Open event to all types of alternative transportation. lots of conversions,
bicycles, trikes, motorcycles, sports cars. Lots of interesting people to
talk with. April 28 at HP in Boise
contact
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n3431373/Picture_2489.jpg
Picture_2489.jpg 
[email protected]

if you have something you want to show.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Earth-Day-at-HP-in-Boise-contact-mark-hays-HP-com-tp3431373p3431373.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll be there with my del Sol!

I believe the email is [email protected] (there is an e in Hayes).

Mike

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of clint marchbanks
Sent: Wednesday, April 06, 2011 11:55 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Earth Day at HP in Boise/contact [email protected]

Open event to all types of alternative transportation. lots of conversions,
bicycles, trikes, motorcycles, sports cars. Lots of interesting people to
talk with. April 28 at HP in Boise contact
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/file/n3431373/P
icture_2489.jpg
Picture_2489.jpg
[email protected]

if you have something you want to show.

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Earth-Day-at-HP
-in-Boise-contact-mark-hays-HP-com-tp3431373p3431373.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I can now officially say I won't be able to be there because my EV will be
in transition in more ways than one. We've decided that too many of the
non-Ev related parts of our 1991 Colt (http://evalbum.com/1974) are starting
wear out due to age. We're having things transferred over to a 1997 Chevy
S-10 we just bought. It will be done in Salt Lake City by Carl Clark and
his crew at the Electric Company of Utah http://www.evequipmentsupply.com/.


Maybe I'll be able to attend next year.

- Peter Flipsen Jr



> Mike Nickerson <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I'll be there with my del Sol!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

